# march 13 meeting new time and location.



## misl (May 1, 2010)

T*he March 13, 2013 meeting of the Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society will take place at a new location Maywood Community School in Burnaby at 7:00 pm.*
Maywood Community School is located at 4567 Imperial Street, Burnaby, BC Canada V5J 1B7
Located near Metrotown and the skytrain station we hope that this location is more central in the Lower Mainland.
There will be a 2 dollar admission charge to help cover the cost of the room, there is however free parking available.
Visit the VAHS website at www.vahs.ca 
For more information you can email [email protected] or [email protected]
aQ led lighting will be giving a talk on led lighting for the aquarium, an informative talk on energy saving led lights.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Great spot! Ill send along stuff with Claudia to auction and some can go to support the building rental.


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

*thanks April*

Thanks April for your support. Best regards Michael.


April said:


> Great spot! Ill send along stuff with Claudia to auction and some can go to support the building rental.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

misl said:


> T*he March 13, 2013 meeting of the Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society will take place at a new location Maywood Community School in Burnaby at 7:00 pm.*
> Maywood Community School is located at 4567 Imperial Street, Burnaby, BC Canada V5J 1B7
> Located near Metrotown and the skytrain station we hope that this location is more central in the Lower Mainland.
> There will be a 2 dollar admission charge to help cover the cost of the room, there is however free parking available.
> ...


This will hopefully draw some new members to the VAHS with this new more central location earlier starting time and close to transit as well. See everyone there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, thanks for the heads up. Since its just down the street from me, I will have to make an effort to keep that Wednesday free and come out for the meeting. $2 sure beats paying for gas to drive out to Stanley Park and then paying for parking once we get there. Glad the organizers have made this change. Let's all come out and show our support to this very worthwhile fish "club".


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Great spot! Ill send along stuff with Claudia to auction and some can go to support the building rental.


U let me know and i will pick it up


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Happy with the location change. Hopefully I can make the next one..I have an exam that night unfortunately.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ill text you Claudia.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Ill text you Claudia.


Sure April


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for noting the earlier starting time Laurie.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

jkcichlid said:


> Thanks for noting the earlier starting time Laurie.


Ya, should probably remind BCA members that we have mini auctions at all VAHS meetings except our April meeting which is for members only, but then you can join on March 13th meeting and your good to go and and bring your fish and plants for the April meeting too. Hope you can attend and join in on the fun at our meetings. :bigsmile:


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

um.. I have not done a presentation for a long time lol, any specific topic u guys might wanna kno?（other than the energy saving) I can do some preparation first. I was thinking to do a power point but not sure if there is any equipment there for me to do it, so might have to be a bit creative that day.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Frank,

We will be bringing out own equipment so you should be good to go. A mention of PAR, Kelvin, full spectrum, difference in marine and fresh lighting, etc. to try and clear the fog around all these terms would be a great help. 

Eileen,
membership


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks Elileen, I will have my business partner bring a powerpoint over. I might or might not be there due to an emergency issue happen within my family. I have to go see a heart specialist with my dad around 6pm. I will try to be there tho as long as I can make it, however, my partner would prepare for the presentation but I will try my best. I am so sorry about this.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> thanks Elileen, I will have my business partner bring a powerpoint over. I might or might not be there due to an emergency issue happen within my family. I have to go see a heart specialist with my dad around 6pm. I will try to be there tho as long as I can make it, however, my partner would prepare for the presentation but I will try my best. I am so sorry about this.


Dont worry, family is first but we will sure miss u there. I hope everything goes well with your dad


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, family first. No worries if you can't make it. Take care of your dad.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you for your kind words guys, will try my best to make it there. My friend Billy and/or Kevin will deliver the presentation =)


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> thank you for your kind words guys, will try my best to make it there. My friend Billy and/or Kevin will deliver the presentation =)


Hey Frank, look after your dad and I hope it all goes well for him.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

misl said:


> T*he March 13, 2013 meeting of the Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society will take place at a new location Maywood Community School in Burnaby at 7:00 pm.*
> Maywood Community School is located at 4567 Imperial Street, Burnaby, BC Canada V5J 1B7
> Located near Metrotown and the skytrain station we hope that this location is more central in the Lower Mainland.
> There will be a 2 dollar admission charge to help cover the cost of the room, there is however free parking available.
> ...


reminder tomorrow March 13th @ 7pm VAHS meeting, check it out.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Guy said:


> reminder tomorrow March 13th @ 7pm VAHS meeting, check it out.


Hope to see all you BCA aquarium people tonite in Burnaby.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Hope to see you guys later tonight


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I won't be there tonight, but I'll be at the April meeting! Have fun.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you guys for the great event, that was awesome. For those that still have questions about the LED I carry or just LED in general, let me know


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> Thank you guys for the great event, that was awesome. For those that still have questions about the LED I carry or just LED in general, let me know


thanks again Frank & Eva and to your partners well done.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Frank and partners for the presentation 

It was a nice meeting and fun like always, i wish that all the people that wanted the meetings to b held "closer" came to the meeting. You guys have to remember that this is a paid venue, the committee tried hard to b able to do this to provide a more central location for those who couldnt attend when it was held at the Aquarium. Also to provide us with free parking.
I have to carry with a almost 2 year old kid and is hard but no matter where the meetings are held i will always try to attend and support VAHS. Thanks you guys for making the extra effort so we can have this meetings


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Hopefully the one in April doesn't land on an exam date again. Did more people show up this time or not?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Hopefully the one in April doesn't land on an exam date again. Did more people show up this time or not?


It was not as good as it could be, not sure what happened to the people that said they would attend if the meeting were more central, having said that I guess sometimes things come up. Hopefully the next meeting will be well attended. April is the members only plant and fish sale, but folks can still come and bring their stuff and join at the same time and pick up some nice plants & fish for a good deal.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I suspect that instead of " It's too far to go", this time the reason for not going for a lot of them was " It's raining ".
That's ok.. It's their loss if they don't go.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I couldnt manage it this time, but will definitely be there more often now. Has anyone put an ad in the Craiglist pets section to attract more people? It might be worth a try.


----------

